# مساعدة Fm 200



## esameraboud (11 مارس 2014)

الى عمالقة الحريق طلب مساعدة
ما هي استخدامات fm200 حسب الكود و هل يستخدم لغرف البطاريات و غرف السجلات الطبية
ام تفضلون انواع اخرى من الانظمة
يا ريت كود او اثبات للكلام و وجهة نظركم


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (11 أبريل 2014)

الكود هو nfpa 2001 وهو مرفوع على المنتدى


----------



## الهمكي (12 أبريل 2014)

يفضل نظام Novec 1230 على الــFM200 نظرا" لأن الأخير في طريقه للحظر مستقبلا" و قد تم بالفعل في بعض البلدان
مبادئ التصميم واحدة تقريبا" عدا أن النوفيك يحتاج كمية أقل و هو وسيط سائل و ليس بغاز و مدى سميته أقل بكثير من طل الغازات الأخرى بدائل الهالون
مبدأ العمل و التأثير واحد و هو إمتصاص الحرارة من الحريق و ليس إزاحة الأوكسجين كما في الغازات الخاملة 
يمكن استخدام الـ FM200 و الـNovec 1230 لحماية الوثائق الهامة و الملفات و كذلك غرف البطاريات 
يمكن الرجوع للــ NFPA 2001 لمزيد من الإيضاح عن وسائط الإطفاء النظيفة


----------



## hooka (13 أبريل 2014)

لماذا سوف يوقفه ؟؟
هو مش clean agent


----------



## esameraboud (14 أبريل 2014)

الاخ الهمكي مشكور لجوابك ,,, بس يا ريت اذا عندك تفصيل اكتر


----------



## الهمكي (16 أبريل 2014)

سبب الإيقاف ل FM200 هو تأثيره الكبيرعلى ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري GWP
و ذلك لأن زمن بقاء غاز الFM200 في الجو يقدر بأكثر من ثلاثين سنة (33 سنة تقريباً) حتى يتفكك بعدها و هو زمن طويل
أما زمن بقاء وسيط الNovec1230 لا يتعدى 4 أيام تقريباً و هو لا يذكر


----------



## الهمكي (16 أبريل 2014)

يرجى مراجعة nfpa 2001 القسم الأول فيه قائمة بالوسائط النظيفة و أين تستخدم


----------



## esameraboud (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يا همكي لايضاحك


----------



## esameraboud (16 أبريل 2014)

يا ريت لو حد عندو طريقة حسابات Novec 1230​


----------



## الهمكي (16 أبريل 2014)

يمكنك أخي مراجعة موقع شرطة 3M للإستزادة عن تطبيقات غاز FM200 و Novec1230 و هي على سبيل المثال :
data processing centers-1
computer rooms
data storage facilities
2-Telecommunications
cellular sites
switching centers
3-commercial and military aviation 
engin protection
4-commercial marine
control & paint rooms
engin rooms
storage rooms
5-military systems
combat vehicles
marine engin rooms
6-oil & gas petrochemical facilities
pumping facilities
gas compressor rooms
offshore oil exploration rigs
7-transportation
merchant marine vessels
mass transit vehicles
8-recreaction
pleasure craft
race cars

9-cultural facilities
museums
libraries
archives
10-medical facilities
11-manufacturing facilities
12-storage areas


----------



## الهمكي (16 أبريل 2014)

بالنسبة للحساب فهو يحسب بالنسبة لحرائق كلاس c بنسبة 4.5 % تقريباً


----------



## الهمكي (16 أبريل 2014)

يوجد معادلة تقريبية 
W=V/ٍS[C/(100-C)]
W كمية وسيط نوفيك بال Kg
V حجم الغرفة المراد حمايتها بال m3
S=0.1269+0.0005t و هي بال m3/kg
t: درجة حرارة الغرفة بالسيلسيوس
C: هو تركيز وسيط نوفيك المقابل لكلاس الحرائق 
فلحرائق الكلاس سي يؤخذ التركيز 4.5 %
بالنهاية و لتوفير الوقت يمكنك حساب حجم الغرفة بالمتر المكعب و ضرب النتيجة برقم 0.35 لتحصل على كمية الوسيط بالكيلو غرام و هذا الرقم لحرائق المجموعة سي و عند درجة حرارة 20 سيليسيوس للغرفة


----------



## esameraboud (24 أبريل 2014)

ما قصرت


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووور والله ما قصرت


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (25 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you for this value data


----------

